# December 20th Night @ Wachusett



## aaronbru (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll be there this Tuesday night around 7pm.

If they manage to open more trails I'm def there.  If it stays at just Ralphs and Challenger, I'll be on the fence.

If anyone wants to meet up, let me know.  I'd love to avoid riding up the lift with the rude kids just getting out of school.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

I might go... was planning on wachuset some day next week. Tuesday is as good as any other.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2011)

There's a race clinic scheduled for Wednesday night so if they don't have many trails going you might want to skip since Challenger will be tied up.


----------



## speden (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like they're blowing snow on Conifer and Indian Summer right now, and I expect that will  continue all night.  So they will definitely have more trails open soon.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2011)

Debating right now Tuesd. or Wed. ... friend of mine wants to go on Wed. but I was hoping to go earlier.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2011)

According to wachusett.com:
Conifer is open top to bottom.
They are working on Indian summer (the beginner run to the left, i had to look at the map as I had no idea what that run was called)  and 10th mountain.

I'm def. going up tomorrow.  MIGHT go up tonight if I'm not too tired after work.

Its finally getting cold!!!!  17 F on my way into work this morning


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2011)

wouldn't recommend wednesday.  Light r-word in the forcast


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be back at Wawa again tonight.


----------



## mishka (Dec 26, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I'll be back at Wawa again tonight.



I'll be there too


----------

